# *UPDATE* Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

```
<p><strong>*UPDATE*</strong>

We’re going to announce\ the poll results on Monday, December 19, 2016 instead of Friday, December 16, 2016.</p>
<p><strong>Original Post:

</strong>It’s time for the annual best of 2016 from Canon. This time we’re going to let you select the winners!</p>
<p><strong>How it works</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>You can only vote once in each category, best camera, best lens and most anticipated product of 2017.</li>
<li>We will announce the results on Friday, December 16, 2016.</li>
<li>Please keep the debates on the forum friendly and fun.</li>
</ol>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p> </p>
<script>
  (function(d, s, id){
    var js,
        fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0],
        p = (('https:' == d.location.protocol) ? 'https://' : 'http://'),
        r = Math.floor(new Date().getTime() / 1000000);
    if (d.getElementById(id)) {return;}
    js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.async=1;
    js.src = p + "www.opinionstage.com/assets/loader.js?" + r;
    fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);
  }(document, 'script', 'os-widget-jssdk'));
</script>
<div id="2406083" class="os_poll" data-path="/polls/2406083" data-width="728" data-fif="false"></div>

<p> </p>
<script>
  (function(d, s, id){
    var js,
        fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0],
        p = (('https:' == d.location.protocol) ? 'https://' : 'http://'),
        r = Math.floor(new Date().getTime() / 1000000);
    if (d.getElementById(id)) {return;}
    js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.async=1;
    js.src = p + "www.opinionstage.com/assets/loader.js?" + r;
    fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);
  }(document, 'script', 'os-widget-jssdk'));
</script>
<div id="2406088" class="os_poll" data-path="/polls/2406088" data-width="728" data-fif="false"></div>

<p> </p>
<script>
  (function(d, s, id){
    var js,
        fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0],
        p = (('https:' == d.location.protocol) ? 'https://' : 'http://'),
        r = Math.floor(new Date().getTime() / 1000000);
    if (d.getElementById(id)) {return;}
    js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.async=1;
    js.src = p + "www.opinionstage.com/assets/loader.js?" + r;
    fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);
  }(document, 'script', 'os-widget-jssdk'));
</script>
<div id="2406091" class="os_poll" data-path="/polls/2406091" data-width="728" data-fif="false"></div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I'm guessing I'm early, way too early, on this post. Followed the link and that is not the voting experience I expected.
Or perhaps you just want us to post regular posts with our choices?

If so, my choice would be "Jack D's new default":
Camera - EOS 1D X Mark II
Lens - EF 400/4 DO IS II USM


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



DominoDude said:


> I'm guessing I'm early, way too early, on this post. Followed the link and that is not the voting experience I expected.
> Or perhaps you just want us to post regular posts with our choices?
> 
> If so, my choice would be "Jack D's new default":
> ...



Worked for me, and I also chose the 1DXII.
But sorry to disapoint you, the 400 DO II is from the year before  (or maybe even 2014?)
I voted for the new 16-35 

-Sebastian


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



LordofTackle said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing I'm early, way too early, on this post. Followed the link and that is not the voting experience I expected.
> ...



I still can't see anything special. I just get redirected to a new tab on the forum with this content. *shrugs*

I'm not disappointed. And the 400/4 DO II could have been released in the 1950s and I would still select it. To me, as a birder and wildlife shooter, this version has given us solid performance coupled with bloody nice IQ in an (almost) affordable package that we can haul around for the entire day. It will not only forgive us for slapping a 1.4x extender behind it, it will still shine in the IQ department. That is a quality worth paying for - and some day I will.


----------



## grainier (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I wanted to vote for EF 50/1.4 IS but did not find it in the list. What gives?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



grainier said:


> I wanted to vote for EF 50/1.4 IS but did not find it in the list. What gives?



Because it's not coming in 2017.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



Canon Rumors said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to vote for EF 50/1.4 IS but did not find it in the list. What gives?
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



Ryananthony said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...



[quote author=ahsanford]





[/quote]


----------



## zim (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



Canon Rumors said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to vote for EF 50/1.4 IS but did not find it in the list. What gives?
> ...



I hope I fixed that for ya! ;D

I think the category winners in this pole are going to be very clear cut!


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



neuroanatomist said:


> [quote author=ahsanford]


[/quote]


----------



## hubie (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I tend to look foward on gear that I would want to buy and that is no gear that is too expensive since it would be a waste for me . I look foward on the 6D mk II


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

most anticipated...

50f1.4 USM II, although there's more chance of a 10-3000mm f1.0 for full frame... 

best of 2016.. 

lens: 

EF 70-300 f4-5.6 USM: because it's the only one released this year without getting a mauling online.

Camera:

The 1DXII was a real full blown next generation camera, so get's the vote.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

That was fun.


----------



## Jopa (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

How do I see the results?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



Jopa said:


> How do I see the results?



You wait:



Canon Rumors said:


> We will announce the results on Friday, December 16, 2016.


----------



## applecider (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

The 50mm f1.4L IS ii was a limited production run. Only 500 were distributed worldwide and other than it being sharp to edges with great bokeh, IS autofocus and unobtainable contrast with no CA I can't say more under the NDA. 

;D

And they say waterboarding is torture


----------



## slclick (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

btw favorite doesn't necessarily mean I have experience with it, lol


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

i voted 5D Mark IV and the lens isnt up there yet cause its not made
but i voted for the new 70-300mm F4-5.6


----------



## Jopa (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



neuroanatomist said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > How do I see the results?
> ...



Thank you. Was so excited to see the results and missed the description


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

Too bad there is no "none of the above", or "nothing really excited me" option. That's why I did not vote for anything.


----------



## svatsal (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I am waiting for Canon 200-600 mm since patent filed. not sure if it's coming even in 2017 :'(
It's not mentioned in the voting options as well. And why Canon 90D???


----------



## unfocused (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



svatsal said:


> ...And why Canon 90D???



I'm wondering that too. The 80D is a 2016 camera after all.


----------



## infared (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

Was the Canon 35mm f/1.4L II manufactured and released in 2015??? I thought that it should be on the lens list....


----------



## whothafunk (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

why is 90D on the 2017 list is beyond me. the chances are 7D is going to see a refresh before xxD does.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I voted for the 5D MKIV and the EF 24-105mm f4L IS USM II (have this now on order) at a recent Canon CPS day. 
For 2017 Im looking forwards to the 6D MKII the current camera is my go too travel & difficult terrain landscape camera, the wi-fi & GPS set this camera apart in 2012 along with its low light abilities.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I dare say the administrator has his reasons for including the 90D. The XXD refresh cycle has become considerably longer lately- it used to be less than a couple of years. I expect to at least see some 90D rumours popping up before the end of the year.
And then what comes next? obviously not the 100D


----------



## douglaurent (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

Instead of voting for products by release year and voting for one brand only, this is my overall "full frame best of" list regarding cameras and lenses (optical quality wide open) with Canon products being the winner in 14 of 40 categories (APS-C list would probably show no Canon winners):

Sony A99II (Allround)
Sony A7SII (Lowlight)
Canon 1DXII (4K 60fps, Video Autofocus)
Canon 5DsR (Resolution)
Nikon D810A (Astro)

Canon 8-15/4 Fisheye
Sigma Art 12-24/4
Canon 16-35/2.8 III
Sony 24-70/2.8 GM
Nikon 70-200/2.8 VR FL
Canon 100-400/4.5-5.6 II IS
Canon 200-400/4 IS +1.4EXT
Sony 24-240/3.5-6.3 (Allround)

Voigtländer 10/5.6
Voigtländer 12/5.6
Zeiss Milvus 15/2.8
Zeiss Batis 18/2.8
Zeiss Milvus 21/2.8
Sigma Art 24/1.4
Zeiss Otus 28/1.4
Canon 35/1.4 II
Zeiss Milvus 50/2 Macro
Zeiss Otus 55/1.4
Canon 65/2.8 Macro 1-5x
Sigma Art 85/1.4
Zeiss Milvus 100/2 Macro
Nikon 105/1.4
Zeiss Milvus 135/2
Sigma 180/2.8 OS Macro
Nikon 200/2 VR II
Canon 300/2.8 II IS
Canon 400/2.8 II IS
Canon 500/4 II IS
Canon 600/4 II IS
Nikon 800/5.6 VR FL

Canon 17/4 TS
Nikon 19/4 TS
Canon 24/3.5 TS
Nikon 45/2.8 TS
Nikon 90/2.8 TS

Loser of the year: Canon 24-105/4 IS II (important allround lens and hardly any improvement over old model)


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



whothafunk said:


> why is 90D on the 2017 list is beyond me. the chances are 7D is going to see a refresh before xxD does.


XXD was 2 year upgrade cycle now it seems like 2.5-3yr upgrade cycle. Also Nikon has another 6months(atleast) to upgrade their D7200, I dont think canon will be in hurry to upgrade 80D for another year atleast.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

Not on the list but I'd love a refresh of the MT-24EX. Something that facilitates an easy way to diffuse the light without resorting to frankensteining the flash heads


----------



## haggie (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I voted for the Canon 80D.

The reason is simple: I have it and is is a superb camera for my use (landscape, architecture/buildings ans occasionally aircraft and birds). Before this I had the 70D, and the 80D certainly is an improvement.

Perhaps that is why I do not understand the mentioning of a 90D in the list..........


----------



## Diko (Dec 10, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



neuroanatomist said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


[/quote]


Wouldn''t SIGMA 50/1.4 ART good enough 4 u? 

f1.4 *IS* for pussies!


----------



## unfocused (Dec 11, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



douglaurent said:


> Instead of voting for products by release year and voting for one brand only, this is my...



Except it's not your website, so you don't get to decide what the survey should be about. Canon Rumors guy already decided the topic and parameters.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 11, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I voted for the 24-105 because it's the only lens I'm interested in from this year and I wanted it to get at least one vote.


----------



## greger (Dec 11, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

One of my votes was for a 90D in 2017, only because 7D iii wasn't an option. I would like to trade in my 7D for a new 7D 3 with wifi built in and not a card that fits in the sd slot and I want a articulating swivel screen. If I'm worried about rain I can flip the screen closed and use a rain sleeve.


----------



## douglaurent (Dec 11, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



unfocused said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of voting for products by release year and voting for one brand only, this is my...
> ...



Yeah, let's all move to North Corea so we can all have the same opinion! Diversity sucks! Would make business for Canon easier as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



douglaurent said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...



As usual, you miss the point. You are welcome to have whatever opinion you want...it's just that your opinion is irrelevant in this case (and many others).


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 11, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I went with the 1Dx2 and the 600mm DO, but was uninspired by the choices for lenses. The 4 stop vignetting in the corners of the 16-35mm f/2.8L III is too horrific to earn my vote. I ended up going for the EF-M Macro as I thought it was an ingenious idea. Seems to be a pretty good performer too.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 11, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



infared said:


> Was the Canon 35mm f/1.4L II manufactured and released in 2015??? I thought that it should be on the lens list....



+1 That would have gotten my vote as well. Excellent lens.


----------



## douglaurent (Dec 11, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Looking at the small amount of comments to this "Canon only 2016 Vote" post, most forum users seem to think the concept of it is not too exciting, too. Voting for the best of any brand and from any time would be more helpful for future buying decisions.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



douglaurent said:


> Looking at the small amount of comments to this "Canon only 2016 Vote" post, most forum users seem to think the concept of it is not too exciting, too. Voting for the best of any brand and from any time would be more helpful for future buying decisions.



Lol. More likely, people are just voting on the main page and don't feel the need to comment. 

Why don't you go start your own website and forums so you can make better polls? Better yet, since you clearly know so much more about making and selling cameras than all the current manufacturers, why don't you start your own ILC manufacturing company. Since you've already predicted doom for Canon in 2017 by 2019, you should easily be able to drive Nikon, Sony and the others out of business by then, too. 

Or are you just an armchair quarterback? All talk and no action? Yeah, that's what I figured.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



douglaurent said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...



Well, it would have helped if your list was more complete. More indecision is far better than having to choose just what is on the survey list. Keep your bases covered. Good idea.

By the way... did you mean North Cornea?

Actually, Canon couldn't survive in North Cornea. They have no money. Well, Dear Leader does.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the small amount of comments to this "Canon only 2016 Vote" post, most forum users seem to think the concept of it is not too exciting, too. Voting for the best of any brand and from any time would be more helpful for future buying decisions.
> ...



What amazes me Neuro is the fact that he can't grasp the concept that he's on a CANON forum, why would we be talking about other manufacturers and setting up polls about their products?
If we wanted a poll featuring multiple manufacturers then we would be on some magazine forum, keep up matey!! douglaurent are you the new Dilbert


----------



## douglaurent (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the small amount of comments to this "Canon only 2016 Vote" post, most forum users seem to think the concept of it is not too exciting, too. Voting for the best of any brand and from any time would be more helpful for future buying decisions.
> ...



What a loser I am. Indeed I will not manage to manufacture better cameras than Canon. But it's also not necessary, because as an owner of the other camera systems with all the nice features Canon's missing I just use them, until Canon comes up with equal solutions. It's basically you who are stuck with a manufacturer that is going to milk lots of money out of you for half solutions, because Canon is selling less gear since years and everything looks as if they will continue to do so.


----------



## douglaurent (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



Stewart K said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...



My favourite list consists of pieces that are mostly available for Canon EF-mount. And in the few cases they are not, it shows where Canon could have been better. Makes much more sense to discuss that, than what one brand did randomly release in one calendar year. Who buys stuff for that reason?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



douglaurent said:


> What a loser I am. Indeed I will not manage to manufacture better cameras than Canon. But it's also not necessary, because as an owner of the other camera systems with all the nice features Canon's missing I just use them, until Canon comes up with equal solutions.



Indeed. If Canon ILCs are missing all those nice features compared to their competitors' ILCs, how is it that Canon manages to sell more of them than their competitors? The 5DIV seems to be selling quite well...how can that be when so many people are dissatisfied with it (according to your armchair quarterbacking)? Canon has solutions. If you don't like them, that's your problem, not Canon's. 




douglaurent said:


> It's basically you who are stuck with a manufacturer that is going to milk lots of money out of you for half solutions, because Canon is selling less gear since years and everything looks as if they will continue to do so.



Why do you think I'm 'stuck with a half solution'? News flash: you don't get to define my needs, nor the needs of anyone but yourself. The market share data clearly show that your personal needs and desires are not really aligned with the broader market. In other words, get over yourself.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



douglaurent said:


> My favourite list consists of pieces that are mostly available for Canon EF-mount. And in the few cases they are not, it shows where Canon could have been better. Makes much more sense to discuss that, than what one brand did randomly release in one calendar year. Who buys stuff for that reason?



The poll is about what people bought? Well, it seems one of us has difficulty with reading comprehension. 

Random releases in one calendar year? I guess TIPA, EISA, iF, and other awarding organizations that hand out awards for each year's products are just idiots doing things for no reason. 

We here on Canon Rumors Forum are so lucky to have a genius of your caliber participating - you seem to know more and better than everyone, you're a real legend in your own mind!




douglaurent said:


> What a loser I am. Indeed I will not manage to manufacture better cameras than Canon.



Well, at least you know a couple of things.


----------



## Ladislav (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

Great year for cameras but really boring for lenses. There is nothing among lenses I would like to own. My votes:
- 80D
- 16-35 because there was nothing else to vote for
- 6D II


----------



## Cali Capture (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

Why no 35mm f/1.4 II on list? I thought I bought it this year, am I a time traveler? 

It would get my #1 Vote.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



Cali Capture said:


> Why no 35mm f/1.4 II on list? I thought I bought it this year, am I a time traveler?



You may have bought it this year, but the 35/1.4L II came out in 2015...so it's not 'Gear of 2016'.


----------



## zim (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*



douglaurent said:


> Looking at the small amount of comments to this "Canon only 2016 Vote" post, most forum users seem to think the concept of it is not too exciting, too.



Stop thinking your talking for other people or that you know what others think. Please just stop it.


----------



## douglaurent (Dec 13, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

My favourite piece of Canon gear in 2016 is the Olympus E-M1 II, as it stabilizes all Canon lenses so well and improves them a lot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*


----------



## Stuart (Dec 13, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I love the idea of the EOS M dominating the carry-around market.

There after don't compromise lens quality - And if you can make an EF F1.8 thrifty thirty for walk around street - or the EOS M equiv at F1.4 brilliant.


----------



## bf (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

I can't see any results?

As a mirrorless user I'm happy Canon showed up a little more serious in '16 and I look to see them offer more quality lenses for '17!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Vote for Your Favourite Canon Gear of 2016*

Hi bf. 
it's still not Friday the 16th. Does anyone read any more? It is mentioned in the original post plus part way through the thread when someone else asked! 

Cheers, Graham. 



bf said:


> I can't see any results?


----------

